# Oscail Arts



## aquila (27 Dec 2005)

If there are any Oscail Arts students reading I'd appreciate your input with this. 

I'm currently doing the postgraduate social science foundation course with the OU and had hoped to go on to complete an MA in Cultural and Media Studies with them. It initially seemed like a good option for me as I have not taken Sociology, or Media Studies to degree level and the OU did not require this. 

However, I'm becoming increasingly frustrated by the nature of assessment, which consists of extremely short (2000 words or less) essays based on knowledge of course materials only. Although there is access to online databases via the Open Library, there are no marks allocated for any extra reading, for this or any later courses bar the dissertation. While many people might find this ideal, I'm coming from having done a research masters in another social science subject and and finding it extremely demotivating. I'm considering bailing, taking some of the Oscail undergraduate Sociology courses and then either applying for a part time M.Litt with an Irish university or finding another distance MA that is less exclusively 'course material' based.

The assignments I've seen on the Oscail website seem a lot more like those I did for my undergrad degree-a lot more library/research based. I notice that the assignment booklets give a list of sources after each essay topic. Can anyone tell me how essential it is to actually use these specific materials in the assignments, and if it is permissible to use other material as well? How prescriptive are the 'essay guidelines'? Are students penalized for going over the 1500 or 3000 word limits?


----------



## BillK (27 Dec 2005)

Don't know about Uni in Ireland but when I did psychology at Leicester Uni we were allowed +/- 10% on word count. As you will be aware a good short essay is much more difficult than a good long essay.


----------



## AislingM (28 Dec 2005)

I am an Oscail undergrad in my final year doing sociology and psychology, pm me and I will try and help with your queries.


----------



## aquila (30 Dec 2005)

Thanks BillK and AislingM. Aisling, I've sent you a pm.


----------



## Danmo (1 May 2007)

AislingM said:


> I am an Oscail undergrad in my final year doing sociology and psychology, pm me and I will try and help with your queries.


Aisling
I am also doing Oscail Psyc and Sociology. Have decided to basically stick with these two subjects but have completed a LIT1 module so need to decide whether to complete my 6 modules (or "major") in Psych or Sociology.
Do you mind me asking if you have plans to go on and do a masters when you finish? I find the Research/Stats element of Psych 6 offputting and the fact that the degree is not recognised by PSI. I have no definite plans to change career so would like to leave as many options open as possible. 
Would appreciate any input - pm me if you like.

Thanks


----------



## homebird (10 May 2007)

Sorry for intruding but is that psychology degree recognised by the BPS and Irish equivalent?


----------



## sandrabing (11 May 2007)

homebird said:


> Sorry for intruding but is that psychology degree recognised by the BPS and Irish equivalent?


 
Not exactly equivalent but are accredited on a case by case basis depending on results achieved etc. 

Quote from PSI website:
_As OU degrees are accredited by the BPS, applications for PSI membership based on OU qualifications are currently considered on an individual basis._


----------



## homebird (13 May 2007)

But Oscail and OU are not related....


----------



## A Carruthers (25 Jun 2007)

Hello all, I was looking up Oscail on google and it lead me to this very thread.
I did a B.A in English and History 10 years ago with the view to doing a HDip.However, after some work experience in a secondary school, my enthusiasm was dimmed somewhat.I've a decent job working in an administrative position for my father in law in his business, it pays the bills and my collegues are great but it's not very challenging.Recently I've been looking at various distance learning courses in Psychology with a view to eventually get into counselling.Obviously I'll be looking to do all six psychology modules and possibly some in sociology, but would my English/History degree save me from doing some modules?Exemptions are mentioned on the Oscail site, but they aren't examined in any great depth, I was just wondering if anyone here was in the same boat as myself.

Regards,
AC


----------



## Danmo (26 Jun 2007)

You would need to talk to Oscail directly. Exemptions are considered on a case by case basis as far as I know


----------



## A Carruthers (12 Jul 2007)

Thanks Danmo, I had a look at the site and there is a form for exemptions.However, after looking at it, the diploma of 8(6 psy/2Soc) modules is looking more attractive.For each exemption you have to pay 45 euro whether you are given it or not, and while I've covered at least 4 other modules I'm not so naive to think that they'll grant me all four, they have to make money too.

By the way, how long have you been studying with Oscail?

Regards,
A.C


----------



## peggybetty (26 Jul 2007)

Has anyone done the oscail arts degree (psychology) and changed career once you got your degree?

I am wondering if this degree is aimed more at those already working in the area or for those with an interest in the area, rather than anyone looking to change career?

Thanks


----------



## peggybetty (26 Jul 2007)

Another question, how often do they do the tutorials?
I sent them a mail, no reply yet


----------



## Danmo (26 Jul 2007)

A Carruthers said:


> By the way, how long have you been studying with Oscail?


 
Too long! And it will be another few years before I get my degree. In no major rush though. It has become part of my routine now. I don't think there is much point in doing the diploma when there is just another 4 to the degree. You used to be able to take the diploma and go on and do the degree but you can't anymore - Oscail decided you couldn't get two awards for one course so it's one or the other.

Peggy Betty, Tutorials are once a month. DCU ones are on Saturdays. I think some of the non-Dublin ones have moved to a weeknight. You can go to whatever study centre you want. Tutorials last 2 hours and start at 9.30 so depending on your subjects you could be 11.30-1.15 and 1.30-3.30 etc. It's tiring enough after working all week.


----------



## bambam (29 Jul 2007)

If you have to attend monthly tutorials, then Oscail is not the best choice if you reside overseas is it?  Was looking at taking an Oscail degree but returning to Dublin monthly is not an option.  Is OU better as a distance learning option.


----------



## Danmo (30 Jul 2007)

Tutorials are optional not mandatory. Oscail has some overseas students.
There is also a virtual learning/web based tool which is useful for staying in touch with other students. I wouldn't worry too much about missing the tutorials. You would obviously have to come back for exams though.


----------



## A Carruthers (6 Aug 2007)

Cheers Danmo.

I talked to Oscail and if you do the Diploma you can't do 6 modules of the same subject.

I'll apply for the exemptions at 45 quid a pop.

Bambam I'm based overseas, yes I'm going to miss tutorials but what are you going to do?I also had a look at the OU and it's much more expensive than Oscail if you don't live in the UK.If you're based in the UK it would be worth checking out.


----------



## Danmo (7 Aug 2007)

I wouldn't get too stressed about missing the tutorials.


----------



## bambam (25 Aug 2007)

Thanks.

Going home for exams wouldn't be an issue (just another excuse) Attending monthly tutorials would have been nice but just not possbile...


----------

